# Berried RCS



## zoon (30 Jul 2010)

Quick question - I have a few berried RCS; how long will it take before I have shrimplets and how tiny will they be?  Also, one of the shrimp's eggs are bright green whereas the others have creamy coloured eggs - is this normal?


----------



## a1Matt (30 Jul 2010)

~1 month gestation.
~1mm size new born shrimplets.
No idea about the egg colours.


----------



## zoon (30 Jul 2010)

Thanks Matt

Worried about the green eggs though (new to shrimp keeping so may be normal???)  Anyone else shed any light on it?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jul 2010)

There are some varieties of Red Cherries that produce green eggs, its normal.


----------



## zoon (30 Jul 2010)

Thanks, thats all I wanted to hear!  How come the others are cream?  Are they just different varieties (all from the same source though - a friend who's cherries are breeding very fast)


----------



## basil (30 Jul 2010)

Since crossing my crs with a fire red variety, some of the eggs I get are blue. Prior to that they were either yellow or green.....I've bred thousands though and they all turn out happy and healthy! Seems to take about 3-4 weeks for the females to give birth and when they are born, they are tiny with little or no colour.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2010)

Have a look here: http://www.planetinverts.com/Red%20Cherry%20Shrimp.html


----------



## phil n abbie (6 Aug 2010)

on my fifth batch and all i can reccomend is throw them in a new hatchery for a few weeks then give them around 3 weeks to get a fair size before releasing them as they are barely visable i would say around the size of a month old brine shrimp 
within the net you will difinartly not see them only reason i can is because it looks like a broken thread on the net


----------

